# Led 5630



## Pav79 (15 May 2014)

Hi all
I would like add an extra lighting for my 125l tank with 2x28w.
I have found this 5630 led strips with 1200 lumens and 18W a meter, and not sure if 2m would help me to grow more light demanding plants like HC.
Did anyone tried those?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (15 May 2014)

I am sure you will find the light output of these is very very poor compared to proper "big boy" LED lights.

My mate used some of these self adhesive 12V LED strips from Ebay. Now not using them back to ye olde T8 tubes, which last.

Issues were:


Not as bright as advertised, had to add some more to his initial design to get anywhere near the same brightness as the original T8 tubes. Still never got as bright as T8 tubes, according to his eyes.
The self adhesive bit failed after a while, the glue going hard and falling off. Either exposure to the LED light ruined it or water got in. But had to re-glue using a proper glue eg contact adhesive.
Water got in and started corroding along the internal tracking. Copper carbonate "fuzz" could be seen on the internal PCB, working its way along the internal PCB. This occurred at the end of the strips, despite sealing with silicone. It appeared the tanks condensation water tracked down between the wires and silicone and into the end of the LED tape. Copper is very toxic in the aquarium, especially water soluble copper carbonate. Parts ber billion will kill invertebrates.
After about 9 months some of the LED's were noticeably dimmer than the others. The rubber/plastic around the LED had gone yellow/brown clearly being effected by the light.
Some of the LED's had failed completely in groups of 3.

Anyway back to working T8 tubes until next money saving idea.


----------



## Pav79 (15 May 2014)

Thanks for fast reply. I be better of with some diy t5s then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (15 May 2014)

Pav79 said:


> I be better of with some diy t5s then


Or proper aquarium LED fixtures.

I contemplated adding a couple of these to boost my T8 lighting.
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/tmc-grobeam-600-ultima-single-p-3797.html

In the end went for replacement T5 lighting.


----------



## Pav79 (15 May 2014)

I have found another ones, 1m lenght, 29W/m, 6500K, Ra>80, 1150 lumens/m
Still talking about them SMD's 5630.
Cree are much more up for the task, but too dear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pav79 (15 May 2014)

Pedro Sousa in his journal used those
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/index.php?threads/Rock-Valley-(96L).30016/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pav79 (17 May 2014)

So no one tried it yet? Hmmm, that will be  an experiment then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

